# Slingshot Of The Month - Jul 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

The place to talk about all things Slingshot of the Month related.

Who'd you nominate and why?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

well, gotta say thank you for the 3 nominations! cheers guys









good luck everyone


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I was going to nominate pops slingshot,, but you beat me to it Hrawk,,, So I guess I will wait for the voting, that slingshot has that wow factor..

LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i nominated andy for all the personal touch's he did with my nomination. GOOOOOOOOO ANDY!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Quiero agradecer a mi amigo mexicano buena por haber designado a mi Victrix. Chepo, gracias!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for nominating my caveo for this one


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Voting thread is up, time to go get your vote on.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17110-slingshot-of-the-month-jul-2012-voting/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

What a competion, it seems a horse race LOL! Come on guys.....


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

It's always tough to vote as we know, but that popsicle stick shooter is just so innovative and unique I
just couldn't pass on it.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

WE ALMOST ONE END OF PHOTOGRAPHY


----------

